# MAC - Tres Cheek - April 2012



## Allura Beauty (Mar 29, 2012)

Blushes: more photos & review here.














  	Live Swatches in the video.


----------



## jetjet (Apr 2, 2012)

Immortal Flower (Top)
  	Pink Tea (Bottom)
  	with a 168 brush (a few times)





  	http://shopcookeat.wordpress.com/


----------



## princess sarah (Apr 4, 2012)

Swatches from blog - more details there


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 5, 2012)

Click each image to see it full size

  	LoveCloud is a bubblegum pink in some lighting; in other lighting you can clearly see it's corally undertone...It's a gorgeous finish/texture, and has beautifully smooth pigmentation.

  	With flash shows it's "bubblegum pink" leaning and no flash shows it's corally pink

  	Same blush, different lighting

  	no flash




  	flash




  	Swatched

  	Flash





  	Comparison

  	L-R Illamasqua Unrequited, Illamasqua Tremble, MAC Love Cloud


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 9, 2012)

My Swatches.

























  	Comparison Swatches


----------



## Monsy (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Modern Mandarin: *


----------



## Morena.Doll (Apr 22, 2012)

*Swatches*: Immortal Flower, Lovecloud, and Mondern Mandarin.


----------



## soco210 (Apr 22, 2012)

Modern Mandarin, Lovecloud


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 30, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------

